# Sikhism Quizzes Update



## Admin

Test your knowledge on sikh history and religion by taking these interesting Quiz sessions. 

To take a quiz right now *click here

*Have a nice time exploring your general knowledge on Sikhism. More quizzes will be added soon.

*Important*: *Please report any errors or emissions while taking these quizzes under this topic only so that we can rectify them promptly.*

Regards


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Do we get to keep our scores private? Or is it tell all?


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Question 3 and Question 8 have discrepancies. Maybe Q.5 also.

I got 78% only. :8-


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

I am too much of a chicken heart to even try. Bravo bravissimo Nam Jap ji. :happy:


----------



## Admin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Q 3 Rectified
Q 8 & 5 seem alright to me??


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Aman ji


 I am not going to check because i have to be tested to do that.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Quizzes are actually quite difficult and tricky and in depth but immensely informative. You will not regret taking them, if you think about the learning part. Best of Luck. :happy:


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Maybe Aman ji, a little later. I still need to rest from learning how to move posts around. That was a learning curve -- as you said.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Second Quiz added!! Enjoy!!:yes:


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Q.6 needs to be rechecked - 2nd quiz. 

68% only. Sad.


----------



## Hai_Bhi_Sach

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Panth Khalsa can never be the Guru of Sikhs.

Totally disagree with this result.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*



namjap said:


> Q.6 needs to be rechecked - 2nd quiz.
> 
> 68% only. Sad.



Looks good to me. ??


----------



## Admin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*



Hai_Bhi_Sach said:


> Panth Khalsa can never be the Guru of Sikhs.
> 
> Totally disagree with this result.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Hai_Bhi_Sach

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*



Aman Singh said:


> Please elaborate.



“After the tenth Guru, the Guru Granth Sahib is seen as embodying the living and authoritative Word of God, whilst temporal authority is seen as vested in the Khalsa Panth, instituted with the initiation of the Panj Pyare (the five beloved ones) by Guru Gobind Singh in 1699.”

The Panj is analogous to the term Panchayat. Meaning five elders are selected from the community to resolve community issues. For a Sikh community, these five can be Panj Pyare. Who represent the temporal voice of the Guru but cannot be called Gurus.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*



Hai_Bhi_Sach said:


> “After the tenth Guru, the Guru Granth Sahib is seen as embodying the living and authoritative Word of God, whilst temporal authority is seen as vested in the Khalsa Panth, instituted with the initiation of the Panj Pyare (the five beloved ones) by Guru Gobind Singh in 1699.”
> 
> The Panj is analogous to the term Panchayat. Meaning five elders are selected from the community to resolve community issues. For a Sikh community, these five can be Panj Pyare. Who represent the temporal voice of the Guru but cannot be called Gurus.



Hai Bhi Such ji

This is also my understanding. The Gurus ended with the 11th Guru, Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Khalsa Panth represents the temporal authority.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*



Hai_Bhi_Sach said:


> “After the tenth Guru, the Guru Granth Sahib is seen as embodying the living and authoritative Word of God, whilst temporal authority is seen as vested in the Khalsa Panth, instituted with the initiation of the Panj Pyare (the five beloved ones) by Guru Gobind Singh in 1699.”
> 
> The Panj is analogous to the term Panchayat. Meaning five elders are selected from the community to resolve community issues. For a Sikh community, these five can be Panj Pyare. Who represent the temporal voice of the Guru but cannot be called Gurus.


The question has been corrected.


----------



## Hai_Bhi_Sach

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*



Aman Singh said:


> The question has been corrected.


:happy:


----------



## Admin

*Re: Its Quiz Time! Test Your Knowledge on Sikhism!!*

Third Quiz on Sikhism Added!!


----------



## Saint Soldier

Sat shri akal,

I thought that il get extra marks for completing all the questions in less than 2 minutes. i was wrong?

Aman singh ji, the question about the present guru of sikhs was not wrong:yes:.SGGS and panth khalsa are collectively the guru:yes:. after all guru sahib  himself was a member of panth khalsa:yes:. After the line of corporeal gurus was brought to an end by Guru Gobind Singh, the Khalsa Panth was installed its own leader under the abiding guidance of Guru Granth Sahib.:yes: we need to start a thread for discussing this:inca:

--sainty


----------



## Admin

Here it is: Who is the Present Guru of Sikhs?


----------



## Saint Soldier

Sat shri akal, 
Now this is what they call  "quick action" .thank you very much Aman ji.:yes:
btw what abt my extra marks


----------



## BhagatSingh

your answer was incorrect. 

hehe


----------



## Saint Soldier

really:inca:


----------

